
Ask HN: Is Chromecast getting worse? - glennos
I have a Chromecast, Chromecast Audio and third party Chromecast speaker at home. They used to work quite reliably, with the occasional issue (mostly Netflix and Spotify losing connection).<p>Now, every time I use Chromecast I have to restart the wifi on my phone, restart the Chromecast and&#x2F;or the app I&#x27;m using loses connection&#x2F;crashes.<p>Is it just me or is Chromecast getting worse?
======
simonhfrost
I have frequent problems with the spotify app on Android where I have to
reboot the app in order for the cast or volume request to be received. On the
other hand I barely have any issues with the youtube app.

Perhaps it comes down to the development of the individual apps themselves?

------
aosaigh
This happens to me regularly also. I either have to restart Wifi on my phone
or reboot the Chromecast. Sometimes I have to reset the Chromecast. That said,
I've noticed recently that it sometimes is device-specific and if I switch to
my iPad it works fine, so it might not always be a hardware issue

------
auxym
I'm also having similar issues, but I wouldn't say it's getting worse. I've
always had these issues. Google sucks about giving any kind of support, too.

I just bought a used PC that I plan to replace my Chromecast with.

------
metaloha
Try completely rebooting (power off/on) your router. I remember hearing about
a bug in the way Chromecast works that can cause buffer overflows in some
wireless routers.

~~~
glennos
Thanks, will give it a try.

------
NicoJuicy
Update router firmware if possible or try another

------
codegladiator
Its just you.

